# Do people at school ask "why you're so quiet"?



## kirten

Hi I'm new here so I figured Id just ask you guys about something that annoys me a lot. Do people as you " why are you so quiet?" Persinally that auestion bugs me because there is no real answer that I can think of besides that I have sa, and I'm NOT saying that. I ussually just say "I don't know". What do you guys say?


----------



## kittenamos

If someone asks me, I either just ignore them, say "I don't know", or tell them the truth. It depends on how well I know the person.


----------



## huh

I always hated that when people asked me this question when I was younger. It was usually the teachers asking me tho.


----------



## NotAfraidAnymore

*..*

Yes http://1-ps.googleusercontent.com/x.../smilies/blah.gif.pagespeed.ce.4V-Tg2Cul2.gif. I always want to tell them: "Because you aren't worth my time." Alas, simple greetings can be a challenge for me, let alone giving a witty remark to acquaintances.


----------



## NotAfraidAnymore

NotAfraidAnymore said:


> Yes http://1-ps.googleusercontent.com/x.../smilies/blah.gif.pagespeed.ce.4V-Tg2Cul2.gif. I always want to tell them: "Because you aren't worth my time." Alas, simple greetings can be a challenge for me, let alone giving a witty remark to acquaintances.


Grr, does anyone know where I can edit my post? I'm new here.


----------



## kirten

^^yeah, I agree with pretty much all of the above. But does it annoy you when people ask that? It annoys me.


----------



## maybutterfly16

Yes and it gets annoying.


----------



## dachickmagnet

Noone cares enough to ask At school


----------



## bedroommonster

Uuugh I hate that question. I'm asked that question everyday. I usually answer with I have sa or I don't like talking.


----------



## Watercoulour

Yup. When i'm surrounded with people I don't know. I just tell them I'm a bit shy when I don't know anyone and that I can be pretty bad at breaking the ice o.o

Usually works, telling the truth.


----------



## kirten

Watercoulour said:


> Yup. When i'm surrounded with people I don't know. I just tell them I'm a bit shy when I don't know anyone and that I can be pretty bad at breaking the ice o.o
> 
> Usually works, telling the truth.


I like that answer, its not too personal and it would probably get people off my back


----------



## Farideh

It has only happened to me in the sixth grade. The girls would be like "My gosh Paloma you talk so much." Making fun of me since I don't say not even one word at all for the fear of being criticized.


----------



## Define Lies

I usually just say "I don't have anything to say", or "I don't have any constructive critism to offer"


----------



## It Happens

They used to. But not so much any more, thankfully.

But whenever someone does, I just ask them why I should talk when I have nothing to say.


----------



## Marlon

Yeah, I used to get that all the time. I used to respond with "I don't know" but now I just say "because I don't feel like talking" -- which is true


----------



## Luka92

It happened to me once, but I didn't know how to answer. So I just shrugged.


----------



## TimeTruthHearts

Yep. All the time. Most of the time I just smile as if to say, "It's not you, it's nothing really." I don't really share my fear with anybody because of what I think they may say. Most of the time they just tell me that I should talk more, etc. etc. It doesn't bother me too much.


----------



## Secretaz

They don't ask me anything.


----------



## Sabreena

I try to brush it off and just act like I don't care. It actually works, sometimes. 

"Why are you so quiet?"

"You think I'm quiet? HAHAHAHA, I'm not quiet."
"IDK, its just one of my quiet days..."
"Haha, I just don't have anything to say..."
"I'm not quiet, the rest of you are just loud..."
"I'm always quiet, thanks for noticing..."
"I WAS BORN THIS WAY OKAY?" (this one actually made the girl laugh)


----------



## notna

Once.
I didn't know how to reply.


----------



## ShyGirl123

...


----------



## sammyandlucy

Yes


----------



## whatevzers

Used to happen a lot, and I freakin hated it. Usually, I would just shrug, but what I really wanted to say was "screw you, why are you so nosey?"


----------



## Bbpuff

Yes.


----------



## Black Star

bedroommonster said:


> Uuugh I hate that question. I'm asked that question everyday. I usually answer with I have sa or I don't like talking.


 I told one girl that it was difficult because of the disorder. She was an idiot, (that's being generous), and looked at me like, "WTF?" She wasn't didn't really care much. She was like, "okay," afterwards. We're still on friendly terms today. But damn, I didn't realise back then how unaware some people were.

It's as I say: most young people are stupid, idiotic, morons, to put it gently. Someday, they'll learn. Maybe not. Whatever.

Nowadays, I haughtily reply, "Small people don't interest me." People then get the idea that I'm a big, important, interesting person. Then, they talk to me more and I no longer have to be the person who initiates social interactions. All in all, it's generally a win.


----------



## rajjer01

This question always left me stuttering.... I hate it when I get asked that just because Inever knew how to answer


----------



## Zeppelin

I just usually say that I don't have anything to say.


----------



## LDJ

Yeah I get that quite a bit...I don't really have a problem with people asking if they are genuinely interested, but when people are snide about it I get really pissed off. I usually just say something like "Because I think before I speak, so that I don't ask ridiculous questions like that!"


----------



## damn

people always ask me"are you still breathing?" i was like,really?!


----------



## ChangeInProgress

Always. Then they just figured i couldn't speak english.


----------



## FakeWorld

Yes, I hate that question. I get asked several times every school year. Why do people even have to ask? Obiously if a person is very quiet it's just because that's their personality. When I get told this I just say "that's the way I am". I would say things like "because I only talk to people I like" or "I don't feel like talking" but then they would probably say "so you don't like anyone since you don't talk to anyone" or "so you never feel like talking". I would definitely not tell them about having SA. They would end up spreading rumors that I have some sort of mental disorder and I would end up looking even more like a freak.


----------



## Bee6

'Cuz I am, then give them a glare.


----------



## Joe H

Yeah, it does get annoying sometimes. I also just say "i don't know", the truth would take forever to explain and they wouldn't understand all my feelings so at the moment i'm not going to bother.


----------



## MLimons

People ask me all the time. Usually is just respond with "I don't know" or a shrug of the shoulders.

One day (not too long ago) a kid kept bothering me about it and the teacher got really angry at him. It was hilarious to watch, and I thank her for it. It was one of those days where my SA seemed to be off the charts.


----------



## Joe

"Because I don't talk much" is what I usually say then ignore them if they continue or I can say nothing at all in the first place lol.


----------



## GreenTrepidation

ChangeInProgress said:


> Always. Then they just figured i couldn't speak english.


Omg, Same with me, teachers would always tell me to stay back after the lesson and ask if I could speak English and when they found out they would get annoyed at my 'lack of participation'. :blank


----------



## Toppington

Constantly happened when I was in school. If it wasn't that, they'd ask me if I was high. Excuse me for not being constantly wide-eyed and bouncing off the walls like everyone else. :roll Never really gave them an answer aside from "Don't have anything to say" or rolling my eyes at them.


----------



## warewolf95

See, im not quiet, but i always get asked why im being a loner because ill tend to isolate myself and sit away from others, etc


----------



## Parcius

Sometimes people ask me this, and I just answer that I am shy.
When I were in high school I did not go to school for like a month and this boy in my class asked me why I hadn't been to school for a month, and I answered something like "because I was not at school". And he kept asking me why and I kept answering with "because I was somewhere else" and in the end "it is personal."
So annoying >:|


----------



## AfraidToSpeak

Ugh. I absolutely hate this.
I usually just say "I don't know." or "I have nothing to say."


----------



## applesauce5482

Omg, people would always ask me that when I was in school. I would always smile and say "I don't know."

I hated it when they would insist and ask "How do you not know?"

Grrr that made me so angry.


----------



## here4umm

I hate that... Especially since they assume I'm retarded (even though I have honors classes) or shy. When they call me shy I just want to punch them in the face!!!


----------



## jacwall322

All the time.
I _still_ get questioned this and I'm in college now.
(not by the same people, but acquaintances).

"I don't know" is the answer every time.


----------



## millyxox

When I was in high school plenty of people would ask me that. Now that I'm in college no one is bothering me


----------



## Kingpin

Not really because I'm not quiet at all at school.
The first 6 months or so were harsh though 'cause I couldn't make friends with anyone and I got into fights.

No friends = no one to talk to


----------



## PsychoticRyan

Yes, Its annoying. Its just how I am. I just have too many thoughts to deal with that would argue with deciding to change my ways.


----------



## rapidfox1

No


----------



## kittybunnycat

here4umm said:


> I hate that... Especially since they assume I'm retarded (even though I have honors classes) or shy. When they call me shy I just want to punch them in the face!!!


Me too. I hate it when your just sitting there quietly doing something (eating, homework... etc.) and someone around you says something along the word "shy." I mean, why can't they just say hi and start a conversation if they really want to talk or hear me talk.
Once a girl told me to "shut up" as a joke.
And I get ask that question a lot too, "why are you so quiet?" I just shrug.


----------



## here4umm

kittybunnycat said:


> I mean, why can't they just say hi and start a conversation if they really want to talk or hear me talk.


I don't think it's because they actually want to. They just make fun of us while not knowing anything about us, all for their pleasure and laughter with their "friends".


----------



## Openyoureyes

Oh god when I was in 10th grade, I was at my worst SA stage. I'd just really be extremely quiet not wanting to be in school or meet new people. In my 10th grade Math class there was ONLY 10 people! I'm just extremely bad at math, plus, I skipped my 9th grade class mostly because I just hated school so much I'd avoid it at all costs. But anywho, I remember we were all put into a circle. We were doing math questions and all of a sudden I got asked if I needed help but I was just like na I'm good then some girl was like OMG WHY ARE YOU SO QUIET. YOUR SO NICE WHY ARE YOU QUIET. I just wanted to cry. I don't know why, I think it was even noticeable I wanted to because I just had nothing to say to her back... That day it hit me that I need to start attempting to talk more.


----------



## Otherside

I hate it, especially when it's somebody I don't ever talk to, or like even.



here4umm said:


> I don't think it's because they actually want to. They just make fun of us while not knowing anything about us, all for their pleasure and laughter with their "friends".


So true. :sigh


----------



## peacelovemusic

story of my ****ing life. usually I just shrug or say I don't know or if it's someone I really don't like, I'll just ignore them

one time this girl was like "you're quiet...too quiet" and I was like "you're loud...TOO LOUD!" haha, that shut her up


----------



## Chil

Yeah my class mates fave was 'can you speak' then when I did it would be 'OMG YOU HAVE A VOICE'

Idiots.


----------



## Burnt Toast

I don't even bother to talk to randoms at school, but yes it does piss me off.

However, I do talk to friends; not having a comment towards everything they say, but talking here and there. My friends don't even care if I am quiet or not.


----------



## CristianNC

I don't get such questions and I really like this because being asked such a stupid question would make me pretty mad inside. I mean, I'm pretty familiar with the process of speaking I just choose not to because I'm not comfortable doing it. 

My situation is a bit different though. Absolutely all my classmates are smokers(another one of those cool things everyone has to do) and they have to go out to smoke so I pretty much end spending the breaks alone playing chess or some other games on my phone.


----------



## yafit96

people ask me that all the time and they would probably think i want attention if i told them i have SA. but i usually say i dont know, or just have nothing to say.


----------



## Rhodes

Almost every day in school, I would always just glance at the person and smirk


----------



## Rhodes

People told me they thought I was gunna shoot up the school lol. I told them "hey that's a good idea!"


----------



## NoHeart

Rhodes said:


> People told me they thought I was gunna shoot up the school lol. I told them "hey that's a good idea!"


They tell me that all the time. They think i'm making a list and gonna bring a sniper and start shooting them up.

I don't say anything back though, i'm too shy to speak to people in person. ( yeah really )


----------



## SamtheScuttlefish

Very rarely now that i've had at least one friend in all my classes now. Next time it happens i'm going to respond like this:

"I can't plan your murder out loud now can I?"


----------



## artsavesmysoul

Yeah I get that alot when I new people or stranger talk to me I never know what to say though so I just reply by saying I don't know :no


----------



## iheartkpop

Probably ALL THE TIME. I really don't know. I just am. I'm like that around people I don't know. Sometimes I just don't know what to say......yeah. :roll :yes


----------



## nitro eh

yes several times. I usually just say "I dont know" or "I have nothing to say" or "I dont feel like talking" but i generally stick with the idk and hope that's a good enough answer for them.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn

I get asked this question all the time and it always annoys me. I usually just respond with "I don't know" or by shrugging, because I'd be too afraid to say something clever.

Just as bad is, after giving a presentation, having people say "So you actually have a voice" or "I think this is the first time I've ever heard you speak." As if I'm not nervous enough having just finished a presentation. Not to mention it's usually the same 5 kids that seem to be amazed I speak over and over again...I even had the teacher make a comment like that once .


----------



## Shytraveler25

I swear it happens every other day!!! I used say its just because I'm shy but now I just say I don't know or shrug because I've been asked so many times it's annoying!!


----------



## Saekon

I use to get knee rubs too when a particular group of guys and girls asked me about it. Maybe I should've stayed quiet. I did find those questions pretty annoying though, it leaves practically no room to respond properly because it's more like a statement than even a question.

You know what, next time any of you get asked that, respond with "Yes".


----------



## linabean

happens to me ALL of the time! I never really know how to respond..I mean I can't just say "oh yeah, I SAD". The kids at my school wouldn't understand.


----------



## KyleM

Yes all the time! Everywhere I go, I just say am I? Sorry I just have alot on my mind


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

I hate it when people ask that. It's like they think that asking that will make me talk to them more when truthfully it only makes me quieter. I usually tell them that I enjoy listening rather than talking when I have nothing to say.


----------



## mdiada

Chil said:


> Yeah my class mates fave was 'can you speak' then when I did it would be 'OMG YOU HAVE A VOICE'
> 
> Idiots.


Yup. That same thing happened to me. Some people thought I was mute. Still somewhat happens to this day. In fact, one year back in fifth grade, I didn't say a single word the entire year in one particular class. It was a computer/typing class, so... yeah. Not much talking happened, tbh. But at the end of the year my teacher assigned me a project -- to say an entire sentence in her class. She wasn't hateful about it by any means, but yeah, people were always surprised that I could actually speak. :roll


----------



## pita

I don't think anyone has ever called me nice.

Haha.


----------



## Mellowchicken

I've had this question asked to me since I started school. 
I'm 18 now and people still ask me this. I honestly want to tell them to "**** off" but of course, that won't earn me any friends. It irritates me even more when kids ask my siblings, and I'm standing a few feet away from them, and they go "why is your sister so quiet?" Please.

Generally, I just smile and ignore them, or tell them I feel like it.


----------



## godhelpme2

all the time. i usually just say "I don't know?"


----------



## Define Lies

I say, "because nobody listens".


----------



## Marleywhite

In middle school, but my high school is so big that no one cares what you do.


----------



## DanielCrimson

Yes all the time,and I cant answer them cause I dont what people to know I have SA


----------



## mattigummi

I don't think I've been asked that question. I was usually just around my friends and I wasn't really quiet around them. I'm a new school now and almost none of my friends are there so I don't have anyone to talk to and it's really hard for me to make friends. So I may be asked that question in the future.


----------



## NoHeart

I either shrug it off sayind IDK... or sometimes I might say I'm shy. I'm probably the only person who admits to being shy, and I was suprised to see people's reactions... they were like... really?! And all I could think was... wtf did you expect?!!!


----------



## Nicks485

I get this question a lot, I don't find "I don't know" to get rid of the people that ask I usually just say "I don't really have anything to say."

But I cant stand when someone says "your really quiet" (Really? I havn't noticed thanks for telling me.)


----------



## Charmander

The worst time was when my damn bus driver embarrassed me when I didn't turn up one day and he apparently told everyone "So chatterbox isn't on today?" Ugh, hated that guy.


----------



## louiselouisa

yeah, I just smiled to them.
I don't get them anymore


----------



## xoblackwidowx7

Yes it gets annoying.I would usually say idk or its cus I don't have anything to say,or I might just shrug it off haha


----------



## louiselouisa

yeah

weirdly, the words implies it's okay to be loud yet I couldn't


----------



## Raphael200

People always ask me that,well,i just ignore them.


----------



## silvers1

Ugghhh. This is my least favourite question in the world :L
I just always say 'I prefer to listen' or 'I don't know'


----------



## hopeless93

Some of my fellow classmates and teachers have actually been sarcastic and said: "Ben, stop talking." This always causes me to cringe inside.


----------



## omfgletmejoin

"why are you so quiet, *name*?
"why do you look so sad?"
"are you okay?"
"why are you so shy?"

why don't you just f**king die you dman f*8king f*gots just f8king kill yourself **** wh***e just shut the f*88ck up and leave me the hell alone what f88king business do you have with me? Gtfo.


----------



## sammyandlucy

Yes and it annoys me so much I just say why do you care


----------



## TL Type S

Only once that I can think of. I wasn't offended or anything because it was the first day of a new term at college and I was sort of keeping to myself.

I haven't been told people thought I was mean, but someone told me they thought I was a snob once. On the first day that I was talking about a girl asked me why I'm so quiet I just said I'm shy. For whatever reason she didn't believe me and kept saying ''no way..." Then once I became friends with the her she said she thought I was a snob at first because I dressed nice and didn't talk much.

If someone doesn't talk I just assume they're shy. If I try and talk to them and they give sort of snappy responses then I assume they are mean.... Which is wrong. They just probably don't want to talk.


----------



## Tania I

Yep, they don't tell me as quiet. They scolded me for not 'blending in'.
First time i realize that i'm a problem was when a teacher called me in the middle of my lunch break with my friend.
He asks us to wrote groups of people we want to study with without telling anybody who we chose a week before.
Apparently i'm the only one no one chose.
He rambles on and on as he didn't understand why i wasn't chosen at all as he thinks i'm a nice kid, then interrogates my skill level, my learning level, my social skill level, my shyness level, etc. In the end he just tell me to make friends cause he can't find anything wrong with me, made me signed a paper that i understand his speech and promise to 'fix' myself.
It disturbed me. I become more introverted after that and trust nobody at my school.
Stupid mistakes that grown ups made. I don't have lunch that day -_-

My boss actually has the same thinking as my teacher. Now, i'm just training to not see myself as a failure, that there's nothing wrong, and i just connect with people differently. Haven't been successful, but i live.

If someone asks you that, you can think of answers beforehand:
"really?what makes you think that way?"
"What do you think i should say?"
"Yes, i am shy and quiet. do you think it's bad?"
"Yes, i'm shy and quiet, do you think i should change? Where do you think i should start? or how?"
"Do you have any advice?"

They maybe retarded for asking nosey questions, but you'll never know whether they actually have good feedbacks or not.
Always learn.


----------



## justsomerandomname

Today at school, a girl said to me, "You look around the room as if someone is going to attack you at any second."

I was about to deny it for some reason, then she cut me off and said, "It's okay."

Has anyone else ever said this or something similar to you?


----------

